# Clinton River 9/13



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

We floated on 9/4 and again today. Put in both times at Livernois/Avon. River was up a bit today compared to last Saturday. We went to Ryan Rd this time. The guys did a great job clearing the way through to Ryan...THANK YOU! Very nice float as always. Great swimming holes. If you read the river right, there should be no reason to have to get out of the boat on this float(at today's levels). There are LOTS of shoals and in nearly every one there is a deep enough spot, usually where the water flows the quickest. The key is reading the river right! My son and I did it no problem but my wife dumped on a quick strainer. Good laughs were had by all!!! Took us 4 hours to Ryan, three to Yates. I can't believe I left my $ in the car...floating by yates and smelling those yummy donuts without being able to eat one was painful!:corkysm55


----------

